
Clinton tech plan reads like Silicon Valley wish list - adventured
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/06/28/clinton-tech-plan-reads-like-silicon-valley-wish-list/86474144/
======
ascotan
This stuff is carefully crafted to get everyone on board. Notice that the
wording is 'connecting every household'. You can interpret this to mean what
you'd like (pay your bill? dig fiber to your house?). For utility companies
they read 'subsidized'.

BTW what does the government have to do with proving wi-fi access at an
airport? Frankly this sounds like the equivalent of handing out lollipops.

------
_audakel
"Some, such as Yorgen Edholm, CEO of cloud company Accellion, insist Clinton's
policy proposals — especially on cybersecurity and data privacy — offer
"platitudes" that are "thin on specifics.""

